# Audi TT Diesel



## narb (Oct 29, 2006)

Does anyone have any information on an Audi TT diesel, and when its likely to make an appearance?

Any ideas on MPG/0-60 etc?


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

No idea when, but it will have slightly better performance than the 170 TDI Golf.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

With it being a saturday night and owing to a few too many alcoholicals, the time for political correctliness is beyond me.

A3 TDI - Fine
Golf TDI - Fine
Ford/Vauxhall TDI - Fine

TT TDI? Get me a sick bag! The downward facing exhausts wouldn't fit IMO. I say let's petition Porsche for a Boxster D!


----------



## narb (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't see what the problem is as long as its fast, would be nice to get 50-60mpg as long as there isn't much given away in terms of performance!


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

I know the TT isn't a Porsche but would you ever expect to see a 911 D? No, because it would devalue the brand. You can't have a really nice premium brand car that sounds like a diesel when you turn the key. It's a marketing suicide, regardless of performance. See other TT diesel threads.


----------



## mjbTT (Nov 11, 2006)

I've got to agree with markrbooth - a diesel is not needed, and does devalue the brand, just as an estate, sorry, avant, would. The TT cannot claim sports heritage and produce an oil burner.

Don't get me wrong, Diesles have their place (I drive one, until next March when the TT arrives), but a TTD is nothing more than a cynical ploy to get company car drivers on board.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I second the comments before me. Diesels have no place in sports cars: they have massive turbo lag, they sound bad, they have narrow rev ranges and they're heavy.

I would tell anyone who thinks that Audi should put the 2.0TDI 170PS engine in the TT to take a 2.0T or 3.2Q for a test drive and then drive an A4 with the 2.0TDI. The difference is MASSIVE!

BTW, I'm driving an Audi A4 2.0TDI 170PS at the moment.


----------



## mjbTT (Nov 11, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> I second the comments before me. Diesels have no place in sports cars: they have massive turbo lag, they sound bad, they have narrow rev ranges and they're heavy.
> 
> I would tell anyone who thinks that Audi should put the 2.0TDI 170PS engine in the TT to take a 2.0T or 3.2Q for a test drive and then drive an A4 with the 2.0TDI. The difference is MASSIVE!
> 
> BTW, I'm driving an Audi A4 2.0TDI 170PS at the moment.


...which I think is more powerful than my standard 2.0TDI. It has plenty of pull, as you say, in a narrow range, but the lag, noise, etc mean it is just another estate, albeit a nice one.

I cannot wait to floor the TT when it arrives (and has done 1000M of course!)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Diesel and TT should not be said in the same sentence. Its wrong and will cheapen the brand even further.


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

I think the diesel might be fine if they supply a proper diesel engine with loads of torque just like the 330D Beemer and the Diesel Alfa GT, both successful and good to drive. The MKII TT image would be hurt even more by the introduction of a rubbish 150bhp petrol engine as they did with the MKI TT to make it "more accessible to the masses". I think there are too many engine variants full stop. There are no rubbish entry level Boxsters, SLK's or 350Z's....why do Audi feel the need to introduce these entry level variants and cheapen the brand?.....is it just greed on their behalf?
Also, why did Audi flood the market with MKI TT's? I like the way Nissan seemed to restrict the availability of the Z car, thus keeping it more exclusive. Is the TT a victim of it's own success or are Audi just too greedy to care about the heritage of a car?


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

moore11,

I'd hardly say Audi flooded the market with TTs! 
Have you forgotten the days when the sales man turned his back on you when you asked him how long to get a new TTC?? I have not.

Haven't we just seem immense success in a Le mans car powered by diesel? Surely this is a forward trend for sporting cars. Maybe time to abandon old notions about oil burners. remember the days when skoda were the butt of some viscous humour! Now the sit happily beside their Audi and VW siblings and Sell on quality!

Maybe a 911D is not so far away...

Better still a Ferrari Enzo D


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Diesel and TT should not be said in the same sentence. Its wrong and will cheapen the brand even further.


I remember people saying the same about "diesel and Jaguar" a few years back. Then motoring "analysts" started criticising Jaguar and concluding that their problems stemmed from not having a diesel engine available (when diesel suddenly became popular, and acceptable in "executive" cars).

What are the real downsides of a diesel TT? That the engine wouldn't sound the same? That the engine would be heavier and affect performance/handling?

The upsides are that the TT becomes "accessible" to drivers who do a lot of miles and so want a reasonably economical car. It's not necessarily a downmarket (ie cheaper) car, particularly given that diesels usually sell at a premium over petrol models.

It will depend on which engine Audi put in. Dumping an old agricultural engine will cheapen the TT's image, agreed. Using (some secret, yet to be revealed!) engine that develops diesel technology still further could - arguably - strengthen the image as a technology development platform.

I'd be interested in one. Then I could use the TT as my everyday car


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm pretty much in the same camp regarding diesels etc, but just one or two comments.

I have run diesels as company cars for over 10 years on and off and I found I changed my way of driving to suit the nature of the engine. I switched to petrol (and my own wheels) a couple of years ago (A4 Cab) and actually missed the low down torque of a diesel. I happen to be back in the UK this weekend and have a 2.2 Espace (thanks AVIS...._why do hire cars always seem quicker _:lol: ) and again I am impressed with the performance.

Second point. I am a Le Mans regular and anybody stood just after the Dunlop bridge this year during the night when Audi were running alone on the track would have heard the sweetest sounding diesel engine ever.
It's not exactly long ago that the R8 Le Mans car was introducing FSI technology........IMO I don't think we are too far from a TT 'D'.

That being said, I am not entirely sure I would have one myself.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

mjbTT said:


> The TT cannot claim sports heritage and produce an oil burner.
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiousity, did the R10 spoil the LeMans this year. What with sports heritage and all that?


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

I am not sure if people buy the TT for performance, there are so many great performance cars compared to TT, 
the one I hate but extremely mantal car which is vauxhall monaro with a V8 engine and the price is cheaper than 3.2Q, 
I went to the dealer with my friend to test drive one, what a scary car but with a engine note and performance to die for.

Therfore, I don't buy the TT for performance, I buy it because its design and whole package, 
if there is a diesel TT on the market, I definitely test drive it, and of course with the s-tronic which is brilliant on Golf TDI.

Technology is moving forward all the time, and diesel engine is not like the old diesel one anymore, if I have to choose peformance or economy,
I will choose economy first, and I will always consider about it before I win the lottery  .


----------



## mjbTT (Nov 11, 2006)

Teehee said:


> mjbTT said:
> 
> 
> > The TT cannot claim sports heritage and produce an oil burner.
> ...


I take your point, but you'll probably find that a LeMans car is designed for a slightly different reason than that of the TT, i.e. endurance racing.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

You know what? I will consider a diesel TT in the day that Audi comes up with an engine with 6 cylinders for improved refinement, twin-turbo or supercharger + turbo to give more torque low down the rev range, lower and smoother noise, higher power output and a broader rev-range. If you get me an engine like that in the TT I may consider it.

I loathe that diesel engine on the A4 I'm driving EVERY day when I floor it and the car barely moves until it gets to 2000 RPM. It seems an eternity when you're pulling of a junction with some truck coming behind you. Ah, when it gets to 2000 RPM it kicks in all the power and noise and I look like a w%^$Â£r because I'm stopping on the next traffic lights. I hate it.

I admit that I don't know how to drive diesels properly and if I gave it more time to get used I would get better results from the engine, but it's like me hating the stench of something but staying there until my nose gets used to it so I don't feel it anymore.

GIVE ME MY PETROL BACK, PLEASE! :twisted:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> I loathe that diesel engine on the A4 I'm driving EVERY day when I floor it and the car barely moves until it gets to 2000 RPM.


The obvious answer to that would be ... "change down" :wink:

But surely, that's the same with most cars - the engine will respond more actively when the revs are in the power range. OK, with a diesel, that power range is usually narrower, which means you need more gear shifts. Which might also mean that a DSG diesel would be a good mix?

Our first diesel was a Golf GT TDi. 1.9 turbo diesel engine. That car flew. As long as the revs were in the right range.


----------



## narb (Oct 29, 2006)

I think peoples opinions of diesel engines are a little outdated, as somebody said, if you want a car just for performance then a TT is not the car to get, I want a car which has good performance and good economy and LOOKS like an Audi TT, you can easily achieve that with a good diesel engine in the car.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I wouldn't recommend anyone putting any money at all on Audi not introducing a diesel TT :wink:

The TT is a sporty car, not a "sports car"... and if a sporty diesel is good enough for Merc and BMW then it looks good enough for Audi. My guess... expect to see diesel technology employed in the A5 coupe and the R8...

My guess is that Audi will firmly grasp diesel and exploit the mass market appeal now that they have a proven diesel sports car in their LeMans car.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

nutts said:


> ...The TT is a sporty car, not a "sports car"...
> 
> My guess is that Audi will firmly grasp diesel and exploit the mass market appeal now that they have a proven diesel sports car in their LeMans car.


Agreed. Traditional sports cars are not diesel but neither are they front wheel drive - however, there is a market for both.

And (as someone else has already said) adding the 170 TDI isn't diluting the concept any more than putting the 1.8T 150 in the Mk1.


----------



## jmsurf (Sep 6, 2006)

anybody knows when the diesel will be available?
best regards joao


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi - pls dont do it.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

A Diesel TT ???????????

You heathen !

Please Audi do not bring out a Diesel TT it defeats the object completely.

If you want a decent diesel go for the A4 3.0 TDI S Line but I dont understand why anyone would want to pretend with a TT Diesel.

Owning a TT isn't about economy.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Lol there are a number of somewhat rose-tinted TT owners posting on this thread.

I opened a thread on this already but the answers have been pretty much the same.

If there is a market for a diesel TT then it WILL appear. If the TT is not about ecomony then why bring out a 2.0TFSI and not just make it a 3.2?

If you want a true sports car then dont buy a TT and go buy a Ferrari, Porsche, TVR or morgan etc. Its as simple as that!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe we see the TT being better than something that also has a diesel engine slapped in for mass company car purchase and brand devaluing.

It would be like watching someone getting mugged, putting a diesel engine into the TT. I for one would not purchase another TT if they do. Do you see an RX8 diesel? do you see an 350ZD? No - and we don't want them either.

BMW do a diesel coupe - maybe that's what people should buy if they want that type of car.

Keep the TT petrol only i say.
I'm sure it will happen tho as Audi to be like a prostitute and will lay down and do anything for a quick Â£.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> The obvious answer to that would be ... "change down" :wink:


It happens in 2nd gear. And as I drive petrols I'm used to downshift a lot more than average diesel drivers.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Maybe its due to the characteristics of the 170 2.0TDI but I find that 2nd and 3rd gear on my chipped 140 2.0TDI are fantastic with pickup very early on in the rev range.

As I posted in another forum, I found that while the TT 2.0TFSI was great fun to drive, I found that I had to change down BEFORE I would have to change down in my current car due to the reduction in driveable torque (I may even go as far as saying that it was a bit gutless and got turbo lag). The exact opposite to what I believe you are finding tehdarkstar?

Its a matter of getting used to the characteristics of the engine and changing. The 2.0TDI 140 chipped leads to lazy driving - I can accelerate almost from any gear but certainly 2nd and 3rd as stated seem to be the best. Changing into 2nd early on and the nose of the car tips into the air and the car accelerates very easily from under 2k rpm. Grip is obviously the next problem however as its not 4wd.

I'm going to a TT 2.0 TFSI as I believe I'll be able to adjust and may end up remapping as well.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im not the 2.0s biggest fan in the world but if you look at the plots for that vs the 140 diesel they are nowhere near in terms of power - the petrol will kill it in every gear and the power goes all the way upto 6.5k vs 5k


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Please re-read my post.........

remapped 2.0TDI @ almost 190bhp and 375lbs/ft.

...and before anyone says its NOT a sportscar.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Im not the 2.0s biggest fan in the world but if you look at the plots for that vs the 140 diesel they are nowhere near in terms of power - the petrol will kill it in every gear and the power goes all the way upto 6.5k vs 5k


2.0FSI or 2.0TFSI? If the former, then it's no contest. The diesel betters the 150PS petrol once in 2nd gear and above. A chipped 140 even gives a standard TFSI a good run for it's money.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

cheechy said:


> Please re-read my post.........
> 
> remapped 2.0TDI @ almost 190bhp and 375lbs/ft.
> 
> ...and before anyone says its NOT a sportscar.


Its not a sports car - its a farm vehicle. (it has a diesel engine).


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

.....and the next thing you'll be telling me is that you drive a sportscar :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

a sportier car - its petrol.

vroom vroom, not rattle rattle. :wink: :lol:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Where have I been going wrong - of course!

Why buy a 30k motor when I could buy a 1.25 litre petrol Fiesta for 1/3 of the cost AND it would be sporty.

Cool!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Maths not good either - fiestas start at Â£8400, but im sure you can get a few pounts off that list price. That would therefore make it a 1/4ish not a 1/3rd or 30k :lol:

And it would be petrol like you say! vroom vroom.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok I give up!

I cant argue against someone who makes an argument with engine noises! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

yeah - i win. :lol:


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

BMW gets away with oil burners in the 3 series as they are bought as company cars and diesels get tax breaks. Even the two doors end up on the reps list along with diesel Fords etc..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

3 series has usable rear seats.

The point is audi should leave the TT a little bit special. if people want a diesel soft top - A4, if they want a diesel coupe new A5 (as this will be the direct rival to the 3 series.)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

So the problem is that it sounds awful and not that it is a diesel engine, per se? So if Audi could do a BMW / Honda and make the engine sound reasonable, and an exhaust system could be added to make the appropriate sounds at the rear, a diesel would be perfectly fine for the TT (or any sports car)?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> 3 series has usable rear seats.
> 
> The point is audi should leave the TT a little bit special. if people want a diesel soft top - A4, if they want a diesel coupe new A5 (as this will be the direct rival to the 3 series.)


I think a diesel sports coupe is a lot more respectable (acceptable) than a diesel soft top!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Karcsi - an old familiar face from AS.net to the rescue :lol:

I'd given up all hope :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ok i'll stop been silly for this one post.

A sport car needs to be rev'd - a normal road diesel cant be rev'd. 5k and its all over. Diesel are also dirty in nature and i think its a hard image to overcome for a pretty sports coupe. Hence why i think audi should leave the TT alone and drop a diesel into the A5 instead. (a family type car.)

Now back to being silly.
Vroom vroom. rattle rattle.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

TT Diesel:

If they can make it free revving and sound nice, they can put it in the Coupe.

If they can make it free revving, sound nice, and not smell nor spit out soot, then they can put it in the roadster too


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

markrbooth said:


> TT Diesel:
> 
> If they can make it free revving and sound nice, they can put it in the Coupe.
> 
> If they can make it free revving, sound nice, and not smell nor spit out soot, then they can put it in the roadster too


The 170PS is fitted with a DPF (Diesel Particulate Filter) which traps all soot.

The exhausts are horizontal and there no puffs of black smoke when you floor it.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

vagman said:


> markrbooth said:
> 
> 
> > TT Diesel:
> ...


The exhausts are not straight on the A4. I have one S-Line 2.0TDI 170PS at the moment and it has two pipes (one on each side) pointing down, which looks even worse on with the S-Line rear-valance.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

cheechy said:


> Maybe its due to the characteristics of the 170 2.0TDI but I find that 2nd and 3rd gear on my chipped 140 2.0TDI are fantastic with pickup very early on in the rev range.
> 
> As I posted in another forum, I found that while the TT 2.0TFSI was great fun to drive, I found that I had to change down BEFORE I would have to change down in my current car due to the reduction in driveable torque (I may even go as far as saying that it was a bit gutless and got turbo lag). The exact opposite to what I believe you are finding tehdarkstar?
> 
> ...


I do believe it is probably a question of getting used to the engine, but I just can't feel happy with Audi's diesels.

I drove today a new 320d estate from a colleague of mine and it is very different (very refined, silent, a lot more responsive) but it still has turbo lag. It is his first diesel (after having a 325i estate for years) and he finds it gutless on low revs.

I also find outrageous the fuel consumption on that A4 I'm driving: I did 37mpg on my way to work today on a 45 miles trip. For 35 miles I had the cruise-control on at 80mph. Being the fuel efficiency the only true advantage of diesels, I find that outrageous.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > Please re-read my post.........
> ...


Just to reinforce this point I was out-accelerated by a 206 GTI 180 last night from a rolling start of around 20mph up to 80mph 

He caught me on the hop slightly but I just couldnt claw him back and he nudged slowly away. I do suspect however that he could have been slightly surprised around how well I kept up.

Question being now is a 206 GTI 180 a hot hatch, a sportscar or a bag of pee? :lol:

Answers on a postcard....


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

cheechy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > cheechy said:
> ...


bag of pee? :roll:


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

tehdarkstar said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Burst bag of pee  just as a TT Tdi would be. Dont get me wrong, from an image point of view I think it would be the wrong thing for Audi to do, but from a sales perspective it WILL happen


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

But with such a small margin in the power output of each car I would think it's more down to timing and being in the right gear rather than anything else. Only a much larger difference in power could overcome that. These are not controlled conditions.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Anything french is a bag of doo.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

cheechy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > cheechy said:
> ...


That would be the same GTI 180 Piggot delayed launch of due to if blowing up engines. They tried to rush it to market to get one up on the Clio 172 but it all went horribly wrong. And a Piggot dealer told me the Clio 172 was a better car so that's what I bought


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Anything french is a bag of doo.


So what if its like a french car with a diesel engine?

Do you faint when you see one being driven as if its sporty car? :lol:

vroom clatter *pink* thunk!


----------



## jmsurf (Sep 6, 2006)

when the diesel tt will be released?
anybody know?
best regards joao


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

jmsurf said:


> when the diesel tt will be released?
> anybody know?
> best regards joao


Hopefully never :wink:


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

BMW Z4 Diesel - nope!
Porsche Diesel - nope!
Nissan 350Z Diesel - nope!
... the list goes on ...

Lets start a petition!

I have nothing against diesels (would have bought a Golf diesel instead of the TT if I'd let my head rule), but its like McDonalds selling salads! Its just a bad idea. Coupe's should stick to what they do best (and that's Petrol!).


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

tehdarkstar said:


> [I do believe it is probably a question of getting used to the engine, but I just can't feel happy with Audi's diesels.


Not driven the A8 4.2TDi then I guess? No lag, nothing not to be happy about!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

bw64402 said:


> BMW Z4 Diesel - nope!
> Porsche Diesel - nope!
> Nissan 350Z Diesel - nope!
> ... the list goes on ...
> ...


You still running your TT on Petrol - pah! Surely Nox would be far better in terms of response. :lol:


----------



## jmsurf (Sep 6, 2006)

it should be released when?


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

cheechy said:


> bw64402 said:
> 
> 
> > BMW Z4 Diesel - nope!
> ...


Sure would, but my local Tesco's don't stock it! :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I fail to see why any of you can't see why Audi would (or indeed) should launch a diesel.

Means it might make it onto some of the more interesting Co car lists so an added source of income there. Plus, lots of people bought/buy 330Cds, A4 Cab Tdis (and the B7 variant has the 140/170PS version and the 3.0TDi version) so there WILL be lots of private sales too.

Clive's remapped 535d was an astonishing car to be in: quiet, quick, prestigous.

The only downside for me is that the engine they're talking about would have to be the 2.0TDi and not a V6 as they don't make a narrow angle diesel engine.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Kell said:


> I fail to see why any of you can't see why Audi would (or indeed) should launch a diesel.
> 
> Means it might make it onto some of the more interesting Co car lists so an added source of income there. Plus, lots of people bought/buy 330Cds, A4 Cab Tdis (and the B7 variant has the 140/170PS version and the 3.0TDi version) so there WILL be lots of private sales too.
> 
> ...


A 535 makes an excellent diesel. A TT does not. I'd rather not have even more company car TT's on the road thanks. Let's keep the TT an exclusive coupe like the 350z, not a high volume production cash machine.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nothing wrong with diesel coupes - so long as they have 6 sylinders and common rail fuelling. :wink:

'Race on sunday, sell on monday' is the old adage to justify motorport budgets.

And the R10 Le Mans winner, quite a sporty car by all accounts, is powered by a (insert) __________ engine?

What does logic suggest Audi will do...

Kell is right about unit choice tho for Audi - they are stuck with the 2.0 tdi four at the moment for their transverse cars, so they just can't compete with the BMW diesel six coupes with the TT platform. The 335d promises to be an awesome drive, especially the forthcoming M sport version.

But the Golf GTD 170hp is a nice drive, so why wouldn't the TT benefit? It probably won't be that much slower than the 2.0tsi on most occasions.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Kell said:


> I fail to see why any of you can't see why Audi would (or indeed) should launch a diesel.
> 
> Means it might make it onto some of the more interesting Co car lists so an added source of income there. Plus, lots of people bought/buy 330Cds, A4 Cab Tdis (and the B7 variant has the 140/170PS version and the 3.0TDi version) so there WILL be lots of private sales too.
> 
> ...


Kell you are missing the point. All the cars you list are 4 seat FAMILY cars, not 2+2 sports coupes.

If Audi want a diesel coupe then they should do it with the A5 and leave to TT as something special.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see why any of you can't see why Audi would (or indeed) should launch a diesel.
> ...


I don't know if I'd put it past Audi to stick a diesel in it at some point. Afterall, their flagship racer wears one, the R10. Supposedly at Le Mans in '07, others will too. Audi are putting high effort into performance diesels, and helping to build them up as performers. Don't think I 'd want one of those messy, smelly things in my car though, even if it could pull a tree stump out of the ground...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see why any of you can't see why Audi would (or indeed) should launch a diesel.
> ...


No you are missing the point. Kell is spot on.

None so blind as them that...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

OK you may be able to read, but unable to understand. Name one other 2+2 with a diesel engine?

Name one of the TTs DIRECT competitions that has a diesel engine in.


----------



## europameister (Jun 4, 2006)

Coupe's are cars to put a smile on your face.

Revving a car to its red line and then again and again makes you smile. The exhaust noise makes you smile, makes you want to do it again and again!!

It's not economical and not very sensible but FUN!

Diesels sound crap, don't rev and don't make you smile (apart from at the filling station).

I've just handed back a BMW 120D which was a pool car from work and the engine was much better than I thought but stepping into my new TT there is no comparison and I'm still running it in, still on "diesel revs" at the moment but so much nicer.

I didn't actually think ithe BMW 120D was that economical because i found that Ihad my foot down all the time trying to get some performance out of it (38mpg).

My other play car is a 1989 E30 M3 - revs to 7600RPM and sounds incredible, feels incredible but probably barely quicker than the 120D but a completely different experience.

I don't think Diesel has a place in "fun" cars!!

Keep it for the "sensible" cars Audi.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

wow

http://britneyspearsstuff.org/porn_clips/20155


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Le Mans cars are not built to be fun. If the latest diesel technology means you can go just as fast as a petrol but re-fuel less often then you're surely going to go with the diesel. It's the same reason all F1 cars have a DSG-esque gearbox. It's all about maximum performance.

But putting it in a car consumers choose to pay money for is a WHOLE different game. Diesels currently suit big boring executive company wagons. Low tax, good (debatable!) fuel economy, good performance. Petrols currently suit anyone who wants their car to sound as good as it looks, likes a free revving engine, and hates the smell of diesel (filters still leave a smell!) I've never ever started a diesel engine and thought, "Oh yes! Oh yes!!!!" In fact I've never even thought it was 'ok'. I've always wanted get moving asap to numb the bus-like-ness.

Once company car tax stops favouring diesels, they'll die a quiet death unless major advances change the driving characteristics. There is always the fuel economy benefit, but even this seems to be starting to converge in the real world as diesels get more powerful. (2.0T TT/Golf GTi 32-35mpg, BMW 120d 38mpg?)


----------



## snapperpete (Apr 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> OK you may be able to read, but unable to understand. Name one other 2+2 with a diesel engine?
> 
> Name one of the TTs DIRECT competitions that has a diesel engine in.


Alfa Romeo Brera JTD...there you go easy


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> OK you may be able to read, but unable to understand. Name one other 2+2 with a diesel engine?
> 
> Name one of the TTs DIRECT competitions that has a diesel engine in.


Alfa Brera JTD
Alfa GT JTD
320 cd
330cd
335cd
A4 cab tdi
Golf Gtdi 
A3 sline tdi
MB coupe 280cdi
MB C coupe 320cdi
Peugeot 407 coupe 2.2 hdi
Peugeot $07 coupe 2.7 hdi
Tigra 1.3 cdti coupe (OK, I know that's pushing it...)
Thurlby 888 Astra coupe CDTi

SLK tri turbo 290hp diesel on way...

Ford are working on perfromance STtdci Focus (yep your beloved Focus ST)

Ditto Volvo with new C30

Might all be on the list of someone looking at a TT. In fact many people here have had a TT and one of above, or _would_ like one of above, at some point.

Just 'cos you may not see them as competitors, doesn't mean others don't

So not many then. Automyopia eh?

Audi will probably bring out a TT tdi just to spite you :wink:


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

on its way!

http://www.topgear.com/content/news/stories/1412


----------



## jmsurf (Sep 6, 2006)

it will be released next year or in 2008?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

garyc said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > OK you may be able to read, but unable to understand. Name one other 2+2 with a diesel engine?
> ...


but with the exception of 1 car, these should be rivals to the A5 coupe, not TT. will it happen - yes,will it ruin the TT, yes.


----------



## doherty81 (Jul 3, 2006)

do you think the diesel is coming only in 2008?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I hope it will never come...
They must shoot the guy who came with that idea...


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Rebel said:


> I hope it will never come...
> They must shoot the guy who came with that idea...


It was probably the same guy that gave the go-ahead for the 2.0T fwd version instead of the 2.0T quattro version so it would be more attractive for company car users in the UK :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

A 170 hp TT TDI :? not a smart thing to do.
If they need to put in a diesel make at least sure it have a lot of power like 200+ hp.

Hans.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Iceman said:


> A 170 hp TT TDI :? not a smart thing to do.
> If they need to put in a diesel make at least sure it have a lot of power like 200+ hp.
> 
> Hans.


It will happen Hans, Audi UK are greedy feckers that want to dilute the TT brand / image as much as possible


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jam225 said:


> It will happen Hans, Audi UK are greedy feckers that want to dilute the TT brand / image as much as possible


Agreed, and TBH is it any worse than the 150 FWD roadster :?:


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Iceman said:


> A 170 hp TT TDI :? not a smart thing to do.
> If they need to put in a diesel make at least sure it have a lot of power like 200+ hp.
> 
> Hans.


Any more news on the 3.2 FSI you posted on recently (that thread is now closed)? Thanks


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

TTRTWO said:


> Any more news on the 3.2 FSI you posted on recently (that thread is now closed)? Thanks


There is still a lot of indistinctness about that after the magazine wrote it.
I have still no confirmation on the matter.
They are very tight lipped within Audi after the first of Januari.
There are a lot of changes by VAG and Audi.
I exspect that if it's true the TT 3.2 VR6 FSI will be shown during Geneva 2007.

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jam225 said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it will never come...
> ...


I so hate that guy. (or bean counter)


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Iceman said:


> TTRTWO said:
> 
> 
> > Any more news on the 3.2 FSI you posted on recently (that thread is now closed)? Thanks
> ...


Thanks. I'm wondering if diesel, a quattro two litre and FSI on the 3.2 will all come for 2008MY with a higher output engine option for 2009MY. No substance behind this but other engines are clearly on the way and if they were coming in part way through 2007MY I think we would know by now.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Well does anyone yet know whats coming through for 07 MY yet?

Also I'm not sure that MY affects the arrival of new engines - its more around giving more options, adding or taking away options etc.

I'm annoyed that I'm going to miss out on what looks like a good few new engines over the next couple of years but alas I want a TT this year so I'll just have to take whats on offer!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This is already MY07.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

cheechy said:


> Well does anyone yet know whats coming through for 07 MY yet?
> 
> Also I'm not sure that MY affects the arrival of new engines - its more around giving more options, adding or taking away options etc.
> 
> I'm annoyed that I'm going to miss out on what looks like a good few new engines over the next couple of years but alas I want a TT this year so I'll just have to take whats on offer!


You mean 2008MY which will be production from September 07 onwards.

I'm in the same position as you in that I can't have exactly what I want but I'm having a Roadster so if I wait until September I'm as well skipping another year until spring 08 and then there will be talk of the S version etc etc. Its like computers....there's always a better one around the corner.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

but you will be in the same position in Sept 08 as that's when the face lift will probably happen. Never a right or wrong time.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I think Audi will sell a lot of Diesels because more company car owners will go for them. I hope I am wrong because the MK1 started getting too common, so if the MK2 attracts more owners because it's a better drivers car, and it attracts more owners cos they offer a diesel that could end up being a bad thing.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

TTRTWO said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > Well does anyone yet know whats coming through for 07 MY yet?
> ...


Thats what I meant yes thanks - I forgot what year I was in!!

The A3 has / had a May model year change - is the TT September then I presume?


----------

